# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Ya Maka MY Weekend !

## Biggs of the week

Any boardies going to Rock Island this weekend for Ya Maka My Weekend? Nurse Marcia,Lita & Coopie,Rasta John,Rambo?Bueller! Bueller!

----------


## msB

looks like rain here in the QC but mother nature unpredictable
http://yamakamyweekend.com/

----------


## Rambo

this is the 20th year of the event, good looking lineup....always a fun time..........many more "vendors" pipes and etc............... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ClaudiaInIowa

We are here now.  Looks like about the same vendors as every year.  Sand Volleyball courts at the end of the street and at the corner where the vendors have been the last couple years.  Lots of good food smells.  So Rambo, are you coming this year?  Biggs... when will you be here?  Lita & Coopie see you soon.  Marcia drive safe!

----------


## Nurse Marcia

I am SOOOOO looking forward to this! My life has been like a soap opera this week, LOL,  and I need some good food, good music, good friends. I'll be down mid-day.

----------


## Rambo

wish we could, but its a "wife work week-end".....................its is nice to stay right downtown on the corner of the festival, very convenient........
have fun-stay dry-be safe

----------

